# [Fri 23rd Dec 2011] OFFLINE CHRISTMAS ROCK'N'ROLL/HIP HOP SPECIAL! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

Club starts: 9.30pm
Diaphragm Failure onstage: 10:30pm
Cable35 onstage: 11:30pm
DJs till - 2:30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've got a wild Christmas party in store with the punky, grungy CABLE35 from Malta with rapid fire dancehall hip hop from OLOS.

We'll also have well sozzled DJs laying down the festive spirit, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more.

LIVE ONSTAGE:

*CABLE35*



Our first ever act from The Republic of Malta, Cable35 mix up Nirvana, Green Day and The Offspring to produce an exciting Punk/Grunge mix with tight songs, nifty power chords and moshpit-fuelling drums.

The band have played all around Europe and released their Debut Album 'Louder' this year. We love them!

*OLOS*


Olos will leave every crowd sweating. His signature 'Take Two Sips' is a classic Christmas drunk's anthem while his rapid fire dancehall hip hop has been igniting crowds across London and all the way up to Newcastle, Manchester and Glasgow. Raise a glass or several and get some Olos.....

DJs
We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
Expect an ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping party package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

ASTRID ACTIONETTE (The Actionettes)
A glorious celebration of 50s, 60s, Motown and obscure dance tunes from the Actionettes' very own Glamour Queen of Vintage Vinyl.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.





More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/albert-christmas-party-2011.html


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

This is tonight!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2011)

I think  it's going to be LOUD tonight!


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2011)

That was fun - and we had an unexpected beatboxer on the bill!







More photos: http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...s-up-rnr-hip-hop-and-beatboxing-and-drinking/


----------

